# Just took pregnancy test.............



## my_little_angel (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi everyone l  lm so pleased l have found this site and look forward to talking to many of you that are on the hardest journey imaginable but the most rewarding  My period was due 3 days ago l had slight period type pains since weekend but nothing else l decided l had to do a test......and as l waited for the test to tell me if l was going to feel the happiest person in the world l told myself to expect it to be negative to lessen the pain and hurt l knew l would feel when the magic little pink spot failed to appear ..yet again... l looked at the test and sure enough the enevitable happened...nothing.. no pink spot again...... l realise so many of you go through these same feelings and it surely has to be a truely heartbreaking time each month but lm glad l did the test without the false hope of waiting longer and each day believing that l possibly was pregnant 
There are so many things against ever being able to see that evasive positive pregnancy test I am 46 years old and have previously had 10 miscarriages but l do already have teenage children from previous relationship so l am completely aware of how lucky l am for that
My boyfriend and l have been trying fo a baby together for over 2 years  (l have had 1 miscarriage 8 months ago) l am going to remain hopeful and believe that one month l really will see that magic pink spot that will make our family complete  Im so pleased l have found this site looking forward to hearing from older mums that are hoping for their own miricles lots of loving wishes my_little_angel


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Dear Angel Im so sorry to hear about your m/cs I know what its like to suffer the pain of m/c because Ive had 3 and i never thought i would have a full term baby but I concieved naturally at 44 and have a beautiful 2 and a half year old so never give up hope I also have a son who is nearly 21 but we are desperate now for a sibling for dd ( different relationship) so I am going to continue being +ve but perharps explore other options. Have you had any explanations for your m/cs i.e sticky blood syndrome ? wishing you the best of luck stay positive regards
Anne


----------



## enaj (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi. God i know how you feel, i have recently been told that im goin into early menopause. having had 3 years trying i am having occasional periods and we are hopin for a miracle too! us older people must keep preg test people in the manner they are acustomed too! i hav had 4 m/c and sadly no children..... so not even the memory. good luck keep trying . enaj


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Angel,

So many must be heartbreaking. It appears that some ladies with recurrent mc have immune problems...ARGC in london (good for older ladies) seem to address these issues...I have been on the ARGC thread and it seems a mr T enables some ladies to have a positive outcome by investigating immune issues and resolving them by medical means...good luck

sandy


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry Angel - I found 1 miscarriage totally devastating - I don't know how you coped with 10.
I can't count the number of pregnancy test kits I got through over the years - got embarassed going to my local chemist for them every month so made sure I went to different shops for them 
I have heard good things about NaPro tracking for older women - that was going to be my next step if the IVF hadn't worked but we were incredibly lucky.  There is someone called Nicole Syed that works from a place in Soho Square in London - think its a christian centre but you don't have to be christian or religious but know very little about it other than that and that it is less toxic than IVF type treatments and also successful.......
Sending you all much love and  
Vicky x


----------



## 11th hour (Feb 4, 2006)

Hi

what is Napro tracking exactly?


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hi

I'm no expert, but being Catholic, NaPro is something I've heard of. It is viewed as an approach rather than a treatment. My very basic understanding of it is that it favours a natural and holistic approach to understanding fertility awareness - avoiding invasive testing, procedures, drugs. NaPro's aim is that conception takes place from natural intercourse. So basically I think it involves temping, awareness of cycle length, watching Cervical mucus, diet, general health and well being, well timed intercourse etc, although there is much much more to it.

I've also read that it can also be loosely used like the Billings Method of contraception for family planning - i.e. identifying when NOT to make babies (the one my mother used - there are 8 of us!!)

There are some right wing views (in my opinion) used in the promotion of NaPro (i.e. the Catholic view that baby making should take place in the marital bed, and shouldn't involve artificial methods to procreate. But, this is not the time of place to go into that .....

Ginger xxx


----------



## vicky r (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for that Ginger,
I gather too that it is very close monitoring but that they also prescribe drugs when necessary......and very close checking of hormone levels.
Vicky x


----------



## my_little_angel (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank you to everyone who replied to my posting Sorry it has taken me so long to get back but l took another preg test as it is 11 days since my period was due but sadly again it was neg.... I decided to try ovelux about a month ago so lm wondering if that has affected my cycle I thought the idea was to help with conception not mess periods up though!!! Anyone else using ovulex?
My miscarriages have been diagnosed (only after about the 6th one though) as something to do with my blood thickning at the early stages
The best treatment is taking 1 low dose asprin thoughout pregnancy Im still trying to eat healthy foods (organic if possible, just wish it wasnt such an expensive diet!!!) Thanks again everyone who read or wrote anything Keep hopeful!!!


----------

